# Flashing Window Crown Moulding



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
What type siding do you have?
In most cases it needs to be custom bent on site.
Big no on the idea of using flashing tape or caulking.


----------



## atomicdogs (Jul 15, 2014)

I found this photo online, but it's very close to what I want for my window. I have LP smartside, lap siding.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.certainteed.com/resources/RM045.pdf


----------



## atomicdogs (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm in Johnson City, TN.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If you can't find the dimension of Z you need, buy a small roll of aluminum roll-flashing at the home center and bend your own with a couple of boards with sharp corners and a handful of C-clamps. Not hard at all.


----------



## atomicdogs (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I picked up some white aluminum flashing which will work nicely.


----------

